# How easy is it to change the graphics card in a Small Form Factor desktop computer?



## Brian G Turner (May 26, 2022)

I'm looking to replace my wife's old desktop PC with one that's described as "Small Form Factor", which I presume means a smaller case.

It already comes with an Intel graphics card, but if she wanted to upgrade this for a more powerful and better quality graphics card in future, should it be relatively easy? I just don't know much about computer hardware!

@SilentRoamer - anything you can add?


----------



## reiver33 (May 26, 2022)

As long as you make sure any replacement card is explicitly listed as SFF, it should be fine. You open the case, and the graphics card will be in one of the motherboard slots, secured by a screw.


----------



## SilentRoamer (May 26, 2022)

Hey Brian,

The Graphics cards for SFF are normally listed as "low profile" - if you DM me the make/model of the desktop I can happily point you to the right parts. Just make sure that the Desktop has a PCIe slot and isn't completely integrated with no way to upgrade.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 26, 2022)

Many thanks for the replies - it's this one from Dell I'm looking at:








						Dell Vostro Small Form Factor | Dell UK
					

Shop the Dell Vostro Small Form Factor Computer Tower, featuring latest 12<sup>th</sup> Gen Intel Core processors & up to 64 GB of memory, or view all Desktop Computer Towers at dell.com.



					www.dell.com
				




It almost every regard I think it should last her a good 10 years or more - however, I don't want to be caught out if she suddenly decides to get into video editing, *if* the Intel GPU can't handle it.


----------



## SilentRoamer (May 26, 2022)

1 PCIe x16 half-height slot
1 PCIe x1 half-height slot

You will be fine to upgrade that. Looks like a solid board for a SFF. 

 Happy wifey happy lifey.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 26, 2022)

SilentRoamer said:


> 1 PCIe x16 half-height slot
> 1 PCIe x1 half-height slot
> 
> You will be fine to upgrade that. Looks like a solid board for a SFF.
> ...



Thank you. 

While I have your attention, any chance you could suggest a couple of links to GPU upgrades if later required? Simply so I have something to reference. I'm somewhat out of touch with hardware!


----------



## SilentRoamer (May 26, 2022)

I really wouldn't bother. If you need something more graphics intensive I would go for something else. 

Decent SSD and a decent stack of RAM and you should have a reasonably quick build. What does your wife plan to use it for?


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 26, 2022)

It's general use and Photoshop, which I figure it's fine for. I was just thinking about future-proofing as the only graphics cards I'm familiar with are the main brands such as Nvidia for normal desktops.


----------



## .matthew. (May 26, 2022)

If you're looking for proper future proofing, you'll have more luck with a bigger case. Unless volume is a specific issue, the footprint isn't much smaller than a typical case.

A bigger case gets you a larger motherboard with more space for future upgrades and usually more modern connection options. I personally went for a massive case and it made the build process much easier and I've been able to add multiple storage drives inside whenever I've run out of space.

In many cases (pun not intended) not having a small form factor will also save you money because of the commonality of components. The parts you would buy would also likely be more bang for your buck too, as shrinking things like memory usually reduce the speed.


----------



## SilentRoamer (May 26, 2022)

While I agree with @.matthew. I would honestly just go for the SFF Vostro - by the time you are going to need an upgrade you would probably be better looking for a replacement anyway!

Either that or just buy it pre-built with future proofing in mind.


----------



## .matthew. (May 26, 2022)

Yea, at the end of the day, it's just about balancing your needs. If a small factor will do the job, then there's no reason not to get one.

A larger case will also in general be quieter though. That's not a dead certainty and it depends on how heavy Photoshop etc ends up being on the performance front, with a more open case and larger fans spinning slower being quieter. But, balancing needs is what it's all about.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 26, 2022)

A normal tower would have been my preferred choice, but the Vostro 3710 has a great set of specs I want for the price range - being sff is incidental. I probably wouldn't end up upgrading it anyway - better to pass it on to me if she needed more.


----------



## hitmouse (May 27, 2022)

.matthew. said:


> If you're looking for proper future proofing, you'll have more luck with a bigger case. Unless volume is a specific issue, the footprint isn't much smaller than a typical case.
> 
> A bigger case gets you a larger motherboard with more space for future upgrades and usually more modern connection options. I personally went for a massive case and it made the build process much easier and I've been able to add multiple storage drives inside whenever I've run out of space.
> 
> In many cases (pun not intended) not having a small form factor will also save you money because of the commonality of components. The parts you would buy would also likely be more bang for your buck too, as shrinking things like memory usually reduce the speed.


This. I upgraded the graphics card on my sin’s pc. It fitted the motherboard but not the case.


----------

